# Movies You Would Like To See Remade?



## Halasían (Dec 8, 2020)

With the announcement of the casting for the Middle Earth-based TV series on Amazon, I thought that actress Cynthia Addai Robinson would make a perfect 'Monique' in a proper screenplay of Joe David Brown's Kings Go Forth. I did like the original movie starring Tony Curtiss, Frank Sinatra, and Natalie Wood as Monique, but the typical case of many movies was to have the screenplay altered from the book to remove a dark ending. Anyway, I think it would be a good one to remake. Any other movies, "classic" or otherwise, you would like to see redone?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 9, 2020)

A friend of mine always wanted to remake "The Snake Pit", for some reason.

When I first saw "The 300 Spartans" as a kid, I thought "I hope someone makes a big-budget, historically accurate version someday".

Which goes to show, be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm very skeptical about remakes. On the other hand, I have rather limited experience with it especially as far as seeing both (or more) versions goes.
One is "The Ladykillers", 1955 British original starring Alec Guinness and Peter Sellers, and the 2004 remake starring Tom Hanks. Both are really good.
Then the three "King Kong" films, the 1933 (pre-code) original starring the ear-splitting Fay Wray, the 1976 remake starring the young Jessica Lange, and Peter Jackson's 2005 version, with Andy Serkis, which I watched on DVD. My memory of the middle one is quite dim. The original is one of the real classics of the early monster genre, alongside Boris Karloff's "Frankenstein" and Bela Lugosi's "Dracula". For his version PJ, fresh off the LoTR trilogy, was of course able to go ape-you-know-what with CGI (pun intended), which he indulged in sometimes to excess, but I still liked his version.
Oh dear, what else?
With "Three Men and a Baby" I saw the 1985 French original, which I really liked. For the 1987 US remake, I can only go by critical response, not having seen the film itself. While critics in the US seem to have been mostly favorable, at least in Germany, where the French original had been a hit, the reaction was decidedly unfavorable to the US remake in comparison to the original.

But one thought just struck me, Hal.
What would you consider a "classic movie"?
This could be a real generation gap thing, with the two of us (and not a few other members) definitely being on the ol' geezer side ... 🙄


----------



## Halasían (Dec 9, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> What would you consider a "classic movie"?
> This could be a real generation gap thing, with the two of us (and not a few other members) definitely being on the ol' geezer side ... 🙄




I clarified that bit. And I get what you mean about remakes. Look at the disaster 'The Manchurian Candidate' was. I can't judge the Planet of the Apes reboot because I'm partial to the old Charlton Heston movies and don't plan on watching the new ones. And... I gave the remake of 'Midway' a chance but only made twenty minutes of it. Can't beat the 1970's movie.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Dec 10, 2020)

Actually I don't think the Manchurian Candidate remake was really bad - it's only when you compare it to the original masterpiece that it appears bad.

So do you want to remake a film that had a bad original (to make it better) or a remake of a well loved masterpiece?

I'm looking forward to the remake of Dune even though I liked the David Lynch version - it did have flaws though, especially the ending.

Two novels that are yet to be well treated in film imo are A Tale of Two Cities and Lord Jim - yet both are cinematic.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm looking forward to Dune and feel the same way about the original.


----------



## Halasían (Dec 11, 2020)

Dune is an interesting one... I liked the David Lynch move and I hated it. The Sci-Fi mini-series was good but flawed. I'll definitely give this new rendition a go.

As for 'the Manchurian Candidate' goes, I didn't get anything out of the new one. Maybe if it was presented as something other than what it was under that movie name it would be something.


----------

